# Milan: Li mette i 32 mln. Poi riparte la giostra. C'è Mr X.



## admin (5 Luglio 2018)

*Sky*: Yongong Li oggi metterà i 32 milioni e rimborserà il fondo Elliott. Poi si ripartirà con la (presunta NDR) cessione e magari con un nuovo acquirente che potrebbe essere un asiatico. 

Ultimissime news dal *Corriere della Sera* in edicola oggi, 6 luglio 2018: per il futuro societario del Milan non c'è più Commisso in pole ma un Mr X, forse asiatico, che ha portato avanti la trattativa in modo completamente segreto. Si potrebbe chiudere nella giornata di oggi o in quella di domani. 

I Ricketts e Commisso non sono completamente fuori dai giochi. Nel frattempo, entro oggi Li dovrà versare i 32 milioni di euro ad Elliott. In caso contrario, perderà tutto.

Commisso crede ancora che Li bluffi. Ma forse non ha fatto i conti con Li e il Mr X asiatico.

In ogni caso, l'italo americano non è più in pole position per l'acquisto del Milan. Non è scattata la giusta chimica con Li. E al cinese non è piaciuta la scelta di Commisso di rendere pubblica la trattativa.

Secondo *Tuttosport*, Yongong Li verserà i 32 mln ad Elliott e poi cederà il club rossonero. 

*La Gazzetta dello Sport conferma: Yonghong Li metterà i 32 milioni di euro ma poi cederà il Milan. L'intenzione del cinese è quella di cedere il club in tempi rapidi, anche se bisogna andarci con i piedi di piombo considerato che le sue richieste sono state sempre abbastanza lontane dalle offerte dei pretendenti. Oltre a Commisso e Ricketts, si parla di un terzo soggetto interessato: un Mr X asiatico. E Elliott? Aspetta che arrivino i soldi anche se il fondo già da ieri, per tutelarsi, ha iniziato a predisporre l'apparato burocratico per rilevare il club e probabilmente lo porterà avanti anche oggi. In attesa, sempre, che i soldi sia visibili sul conto o che Li mostri una prova.*

-------

Secondo quanto riportato da *Repubblica*, Yonghong Li stavolta è in grande difficoltà nel trovare i 32 milioni di euro da restituire al fondo Elliott. Siamo arrivati al momento della verità. Mancano pochissime ore. 

Si è parlato di Li presente a Londra e New York e di una richiesta di ulteriore tempo ad Elliott anche se il fondo non conferma. 

E' l'ultima notte e restano aperte tutte le possibilità. Anche la visibilità, in extremis, sui conti di Elliott da parte dello stesso Li. 

Se il fondo prenderà il Milan, poi potrebbe dare vita ad un'asta con, tra gli altri, i Ricketts e Ross.


----------



## admin (5 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Sky: Yongong Li oggi metterà i 32 milioni e rimborserà il fondo Elliott. Poi si ripartirà con la cessione e magari con un nuovo acquirente che potrebbe essere un asiatico.
> 
> Ultimissime news dal Corriere della Sera in edicola oggi, 6 luglio 2018: per il futuro societario del Milan non c'è più Commisso in pole ma un Mr X, forse asiatico, che ha portato avanti la trattativa in modo completamente segreto. Si potrebbe chiudere nella giornata di oggi o in quella di domani.
> 
> ...



Ormai siamo diventati una lavanderia a cielo aperto.

Che roba, ragazzi. Non ci sono più parole.


----------



## Moffus98 (5 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ormai siamo diventati una lavanderia a cielo aperto.
> 
> Che roba, ragazzi. Non ci sono più parole.



Cioè ma questo proprio l'ultimo giorno mette i soldi? Dai non ci credo, non ci voglio credere.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (5 Luglio 2018)

Quindi quel pagliaccio mette domani i 32 milioni per poi rifinanziare il debito di 300 milioni a Ottobre? Beh a sto punto preferisco fallire e andare in Serie B.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (5 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Sky: Yongong Li oggi metterà i 32 milioni e rimborserà il fondo Elliott. Poi si ripartirà con la cessione e magari con un nuovo acquirente che potrebbe essere un asiatico.
> 
> Ultimissime news dal Corriere della Sera in edicola oggi, 6 luglio 2018: per il futuro societario del Milan non c'è più Commisso in pole ma un Mr X, forse asiatico, che ha portato avanti la trattativa in modo completamente segreto. Si potrebbe chiudere nella giornata di oggi o in quella di domani.
> 
> ...










dovremmo presentarci al ritiro con i forconi e torce


----------



## Jackdvmilan (5 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky*: Yongong Li oggi metterà i 32 milioni e rimborserà il fondo Elliott. Poi si ripartirà con la (presunta NDR) cessione e magari con un nuovo acquirente che potrebbe essere un asiatico.
> 
> Ultimissime news dal *Corriere della Sera* in edicola oggi, 6 luglio 2018: per il futuro societario del Milan non c'è più Commisso in pole ma un Mr X, forse asiatico, che ha portato avanti la trattativa in modo completamente segreto. Si potrebbe chiudere nella giornata di oggi o in quella di domani.
> 
> ...



Ti odio.


----------



## Hellscream (5 Luglio 2018)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> Cioè ma questo proprio l'ultimo giorno mette i soldi? Dai non ci credo, non ci voglio credere.



Notare come abbia avuto tutto il tempo, ma alla fine i soldi li versa all'ultimo giorno. Trollaggio solare.


----------



## admin (5 Luglio 2018)




----------



## Gunnar67 (5 Luglio 2018)

.


----------



## danjr (5 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky*: Yongong Li oggi metterà i 32 milioni e rimborserà il fondo Elliott. Poi si ripartirà con la (presunta NDR) cessione e magari con un nuovo acquirente che potrebbe essere un asiatico.
> 
> Ultimissime news dal *Corriere della Sera* in edicola oggi, 6 luglio 2018: per il futuro societario del Milan non c'è più Commisso in pole ma un Mr X, forse asiatico, che ha portato avanti la trattativa in modo completamente segreto. Si potrebbe chiudere nella giornata di oggi o in quella di domani.
> 
> ...



Comincio a sperare in una cosa grande: tipo un fallimento, una retrocessione, la mancata iscrizione in serie A, una squalifica di 1000 anni dalla UEFA. 
Tutto questo sarebbe meglio dello schifo che sto leggendo


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (5 Luglio 2018)

A sto punto spero che si tratti solo di guadagnare tempo per finalizzare un'ipotetica cessione senza dover perdere tutto. Certo però mettere i soldi all'ultimo giorno disponibile è veramente sospetto, ma che aspettano ad indagare?


----------



## danjr (6 Luglio 2018)

[MENTION=280]danjr[/MENTION] ti è stato detto di smetterla con questi post


----------



## admin (6 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky*: Yongong Li oggi metterà i 32 milioni e rimborserà il fondo Elliott. Poi si ripartirà con la (presunta NDR) cessione e magari con un nuovo acquirente che potrebbe essere un asiatico.
> 
> Ultimissime news dal *Corriere della Sera* in edicola oggi, 6 luglio 2018: per il futuro societario del Milan non c'è più Commisso in pole ma un Mr X, forse asiatico, che ha portato avanti la trattativa in modo completamente segreto. Si potrebbe chiudere nella giornata di oggi o in quella di domani.
> 
> ...



Purtroppo non siamo più un club di calcio.


----------



## corvorossonero (6 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky*: Yongong Li oggi metterà i 32 milioni e rimborserà il fondo Elliott. Poi si ripartirà con la (presunta NDR) cessione e magari con un nuovo acquirente che potrebbe essere un asiatico.
> 
> Ultimissime news dal *Corriere della Sera* in edicola oggi, 6 luglio 2018: per il futuro societario del Milan non c'è più Commisso in pole ma un Mr X, forse asiatico, che ha portato avanti la trattativa in modo completamente segreto. Si potrebbe chiudere nella giornata di oggi o in quella di domani.
> 
> ...



questa volta aspetto l'ufficialità...Continuo a non capire il perché eventualmente farlo all'ultimo, pagando anche più interessi.


----------



## tonilovin93 (6 Luglio 2018)

Se mette i 32 Mln l A.C. Milan per quest anno verrà depennato per me


----------



## Kaketto (6 Luglio 2018)

tonilovin93 ha scritto:


> Se mette i 32 Mln l A.C. Milan per quest anno verrà depennato per me



Idem. Facciano i loro sporchi giochi. Ma miei soldi non ne vedono. Ma la gdf?


----------



## goleador 70 (6 Luglio 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> questa volta aspetto l'ufficialità...Continuo a non capire il perché eventualmente farlo all'ultimo, pagando anche più interessi.



Per me non lo fa


----------



## luis4 (6 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ormai siamo diventati una lavanderia a cielo aperto.
> 
> Che roba, ragazzi. Non ci sono più parole.



è raccapricciante che nessuno controlli e che milioni di tifosi debbano ingoiare questo scempio


----------



## BossKilla7 (6 Luglio 2018)

Ma Fassone nella Q&A non aveva detto di aver ricevuto i 32M e che aspettava il via libera di Li? La notizia che Li lasciasse il Milan ad Elliot per 32M era ovvio che non stesse in piedi, ci hanno costruito un po' di cinema attorno


----------



## tonilovin93 (6 Luglio 2018)

Kaketto ha scritto:


> Idem. Facciano i loro sporchi giochi. Ma miei soldi non ne vedono. Ma la gdf?



Qualche utente (figlio di un membro della gdf) giorni fa disse che era molto difficile far venire a galla il tutto anche se è palesemente così. Si parla di società schermate ed in paradisi fiscali (Lussemburgo, isole vergini)


----------



## Kaketto (6 Luglio 2018)

tonilovin93 ha scritto:


> Qualche utente (figlio di un membro della gdf) giorni fa disse che era molto difficile far venire a galla il tutto anche se è palesemente così. Si parla di società schermate ed in paradisi fiscali (Lussemburgo, isole vergini)



Che schifo. Vergogna.
.


----------



## admin (6 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky*: Yongong Li oggi metterà i 32 milioni e rimborserà il fondo Elliott. Poi si ripartirà con la (presunta NDR) cessione e magari con un nuovo acquirente che potrebbe essere un asiatico.
> 
> Ultimissime news dal *Corriere della Sera* in edicola oggi, 6 luglio 2018: per il futuro societario del Milan non c'è più Commisso in pole ma un Mr X, forse asiatico, che ha portato avanti la trattativa in modo completamente segreto. Si potrebbe chiudere nella giornata di oggi o in quella di domani.
> 
> ...



.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (6 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky*: Yongong Li oggi metterà i 32 milioni e rimborserà il fondo Elliott. Poi si ripartirà con la (presunta NDR) cessione e magari con un nuovo acquirente che potrebbe essere un asiatico.
> 
> Ultimissime news dal *Corriere della Sera* in edicola oggi, 6 luglio 2018: per il futuro societario del Milan non c'è più Commisso in pole ma un Mr X, forse asiatico, che ha portato avanti la trattativa in modo completamente segreto. Si potrebbe chiudere nella giornata di oggi o in quella di domani.
> 
> ...




Molti la fanno piú drammatica di quello che é. A parte il fatto che questo Li finora é stato un eccellente proprietario, posso convenire con la maggioranza che probabilmente non é in grado di esserlo nel lungo periodo.

Sembra molto probabile che sia entrato nell’ottica di vendere totalmente, una quota di maggioranza, oppure di minoranza del Milan.
Ha ascoltato le offerte e non ritenendole congrue non ha chiuso. 

Perché non ha versato prima i 32 milioni? Perché sarebbe come se uno il giorno prima di aver venduto casa cambiasse finestre e bagni. Se devo cedere la proprietá perché metterci altri soldi a fondo perduto?

Qualcuno ha pensato che Li avesse l’acqua alla gola e ha provato a prenderlo per la gola. Ma finora Li ha mostrato sempre risorse insospettate e penso che chi si approccerá all’acquisto del Milan convinto di ottenere un prezzo di saldo cadrá male. É probabile che Li sia in grado di trovare i 210 milioni necessari per Liquidare Elliot e successivamente rifinanziare i bond del Milan.

A mio parere il Milan verrá ceduto a chi si approccerá con un’offerta in grado di soddisfare Li, quindi con una valutazione del Mila, debiti compresi, superiore al miliardo.

Nel frattempo la vita continua, la societá ha tutta la liquiditá che necessita e puó giá operare al massimo dei limiti concessi dal fpf.

Keep Calm e tifiamo Milan!


----------



## Toby rosso nero (6 Luglio 2018)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Ma Fassone nella Q&A non aveva detto di aver ricevuto i 32M e che aspettava il via libera di Li? La notizia che Li lasciasse il Milan ad Elliot per 32M era ovvio che non stesse in piedi, ci hanno costruito un po' di cinema attorno



Se non ho capito male (ma è possibile che non abbia capito), Fassone diceva che a giugno nel conto sono arrivati i 32 milioni di aumento di capitale. Diceva che il conto è sempre pieno. E che a lui non importa sapere chi mette i soldi (dichiarazione da dimissioni immediate).

Qui invece si parla del rimborso, visto che Elliott ha messo quei soldi, e Fassone lo sa benissimo.


----------



## Igniorante (6 Luglio 2018)

Forse glieli ha dati Huarong


----------



## Marcex7 (6 Luglio 2018)

Il Principe Malese..Era uscito dai radar.Altro che sceicchi e/o russi.È in malesia che girano i veri soldi.
Annamo bene...


----------



## Zosimo2410 (6 Luglio 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> questa volta aspetto l'ufficialità...Continuo a non capire il perché eventualmente farlo all'ultimo, pagando anche più interessi.



Perché se cedevi la societá erano soldi in gran parte buttati, regalati alla nuova proprietá. Gli interessi per 10gg su 32 milioni al tasso del 11,5% sono meno di 100.000 € non spostano. Buttare 30 milioni, si.

Vuol dire che ha valutato seriamente la cessione.


----------



## tonilovin93 (6 Luglio 2018)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Forse glieli ha dati Huarong



Ma la faccina che hai messo.. È un ruggito per caso?


----------



## corvorossonero (6 Luglio 2018)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Molti la fanno piú drammatica di quello che é. A parte il fatto che questo Li finora é stato un eccellente proprietario, posso convenire con la maggioranza che probabilmente non é in grado di esserlo nel lungo periodo.
> 
> Sembra molto probabile che sia entrato nell’ottica di vendere totalmente, una quota di maggioranza, oppure di minoranza del Milan.
> Ha ascoltato le offerte e non ritenendole congrue non ha chiuso.
> ...



dai per cortesia! eccellente proprietario e Li nella stessa frase non possono coesistere, siamo seri!
E comunque se avesse avuto i 210 mln necessari a liquidare Elliott lo avrebbe fatto da tanto tanto tempo. Non raccontiamo caxxate.


----------



## Konrad (6 Luglio 2018)

O il Mister X asiatico si chiama Robin Li proprietario tra le altre cose di Baidu...o io stavolta stacco davvero.
[MENTION=1359]Zosimo2410[/MENTION] Con tutto il rispetto per le opinioni do tutti difendere oggi la proprietà Li è davvero tafazziano.
Siamo stati esclusi dall'Europa per un complotto ovviamente e trattiamo con Zaza e Berardi...gente "Da Milan"


----------



## Roccoro (6 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky*: Yongong Li oggi metterà i 32 milioni e rimborserà il fondo Elliott. Poi si ripartirà con la (presunta NDR) cessione e magari con un nuovo acquirente che potrebbe essere un asiatico.
> 
> Ultimissime news dal *Corriere della Sera* in edicola oggi, 6 luglio 2018: per il futuro societario del Milan non c'è più Commisso in pole ma un Mr X, forse asiatico, che ha portato avanti la trattativa in modo completamente segreto. Si potrebbe chiudere nella giornata di oggi o in quella di domani.
> 
> ...



Se si chiude con il proprietario asiatico, se dovesse essere cinese e se dovesse essere, dico un nome tra i tanti, haixia , si meriterebbero tantissime bestemmie! Ma tanto so già già che si andrà con questo teatrino fino ad Ottobre, meglio non fantasticare...


----------



## danjr (6 Luglio 2018)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Molti la fanno piú drammatica di quello che é. A parte il fatto che questo Li finora é stato un eccellente proprietario, posso convenire con la maggioranza che probabilmente non é in grado di esserlo nel lungo periodo.
> 
> Sembra molto probabile che sia entrato nell’ottica di vendere totalmente, una quota di maggioranza, oppure di minoranza del Milan.
> Ha ascoltato le offerte e non ritenendole congrue non ha chiuso.
> ...


M
Un fantastico proprietario senza dubbio, mi è piaciuto soprattutto quando ci ha fatto punire dalla UEFA, li si è superato


----------



## admin (6 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky*: Yongong Li oggi metterà i 32 milioni e rimborserà il fondo Elliott. Poi si ripartirà con la (presunta NDR) cessione e magari con un nuovo acquirente che potrebbe essere un asiatico.
> 
> Ultimissime news dal *Corriere della Sera* in edicola oggi, 6 luglio 2018: per il futuro societario del Milan non c'è più Commisso in pole ma un Mr X, forse asiatico, che ha portato avanti la trattativa in modo completamente segreto. Si potrebbe chiudere nella giornata di oggi o in quella di domani.
> 
> ...



.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (6 Luglio 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Se non ho capito male (ma è possibile che non abbia capito), Fassone diceva che a giugno nel conto sono arrivati i 32 milioni di aumento di capitale. Diceva che il conto è sempre pieno. E che a lui non importa sapere chi mette i soldi (dichiarazione da dimissioni immediate).
> 
> Qui invece si parla del rimborso, visto che Elliott ha messo quei soldi, e Fassone lo sa benissimo.



Vabbé dai, era chiaro cosa intendesse Fassone, che i soldi per l’aumento di capitale erano arrivati, che alla fine risultino messi da Li o da Elliot per il Milan non é una cosa cosí importante rispetto al fatto che l’aumento di capitale ci sia stato, il problema per una societá c’é quando l’aumento di capitale non é sottoscritto ne da soci ne da soggetti esterni.

Fassone intendeva che questo pericolo comunque non c’era essendo giá stato sottoscritto. É anche un modo per far capire che la gestione della societá Milan e la questione della sua proprietá sono due partite separate e lui gioca solomla,prima delle due.


----------



## Igniorante (6 Luglio 2018)

tonilovin93 ha scritto:


> Ma la faccina che hai messo.. È un ruggito per caso?



Un rantolo, più che altro


----------



## Moffus98 (6 Luglio 2018)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Molti la fanno piú drammatica di quello che é. A parte il fatto che questo Li finora é stato un eccellente proprietario, posso convenire con la maggioranza che probabilmente non é in grado di esserlo nel lungo periodo.
> 
> Sembra molto probabile che sia entrato nell’ottica di vendere totalmente, una quota di maggioranza, oppure di minoranza del Milan.
> Ha ascoltato le offerte e non ritenendole congrue non ha chiuso.
> ...


----------



## danjr (6 Luglio 2018)

Konrad ha scritto:


> O il Mister X asiatico si chiama Robin Li proprietario tra le altre cose di Baidu...o io stavolta stacco davvero.
> [MENTION=1359]Zosimo2410[/MENTION] Con tutto il rispetto per le opinioni do tutti difendere oggi la proprietà Li è davvero tafazziano.
> Siamo stati esclusi dall'Europa per un complotto ovviamente e trattiamo con Zaza e Berardi...gente "Da Milan"



Guarda, nemmeno Li o Ma vorrei, i soldi dalla Cina non escono più per il calcio


----------



## bmb (6 Luglio 2018)

Fondamentalmente, il nostro mercato si chiude con Zaza, Berardi e Badelj.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (6 Luglio 2018)

danjr ha scritto:


> M
> Un fantastico proprietario senza dubbio, mi è piaciuto soprattutto quando ci ha fatto punire dalla UEFA, li si è superato



É il proprietario che ha fatto,il maggiore aumento di capitale per una societá di calcio italiana della storia, ha permesso una campagna acquisti ottima (come budget, non sto discutendo le scelte). La,squalifica Uefa deriva da violazioni precedenti e da una interpretazione uefa del regolamento che é nella facoltá della uefa, non so quuanto Li potesse fare se non trasformarsi in quello che non é.

Comunque di tutto il mio discorso sei andato a prendere la parte meno significativa, il parere personale e non l’argomento del,post.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (6 Luglio 2018)

Konrad ha scritto:


> O il Mister X asiatico si chiama Robin Li proprietario tra le altre cose di Baidu...o io stavolta stacco davvero.
> [MENTION=1359]Zosimo2410[/MENTION] Con tutto il rispetto per le opinioni do tutti difendere oggi la proprietà Li è davvero tafazziano.
> Siamo stati esclusi dall'Europa per un complotto ovviamente e trattiamo con Zaza e Berardi...gente "Da Milan"



Sia chiaro, non difendo Li, ma il suo diritto ad uscire di scena minimizzando o azzerando le perdite accettando una offerta che lui ritenga soddisfacente.

Comunque mi scuso se qualcuno ritenere questa posizione provicatoria. Capisco che é un periodo difficile per noi milanisti e vedere voci contrarie alla protesta tout court puó far arrabbiare.

Vinprego di accettare anche il mio punto di vista pur se minoritario. Forza Milan!


----------



## hiei87 (6 Luglio 2018)

hahaha venghino siori, venghino, la giostra AC Milan è attiva giorno e notte.
Altro giro, altra corsa.
Vediamo chi sarà stavolta. Magari torna la Dama Bianca. Oppure sentiremo il ruggito di Huarong!!
Che imbarazzo...Ormai mi vien da ridere...


----------



## corvorossonero (6 Luglio 2018)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> *É il proprietario che ha fatto,il maggiore aumento di capitale per una societá di calcio italiana della storia*, ha permesso una campagna acquisti ottima (come budget, non sto discutendo le scelte). La,squalifica Uefa deriva da violazioni precedenti e da una interpretazione uefa del regolamento che é nella facoltá della uefa, non so quuanto Li potesse fare se non trasformarsi in quello che non é.
> 
> Comunque di tutto il mio discorso sei andato a prendere la parte meno significativa, il parere personale e non l’argomento del,post.



ma questa cosa non è assolutamente vera! Berlusconi ha ripianato anni e anni di bilanci negativi, e non a forma di prestiti, ma a suon di aumenti di capitale, senza battere ciglio e soprattutto senza farlo a spezzoni, ma tutti in una volta.


----------



## corvorossonero (6 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky*: Yongong Li oggi metterà i 32 milioni e rimborserà il fondo Elliott. Poi si ripartirà con la (presunta NDR) cessione e magari con un nuovo acquirente che potrebbe essere un asiatico.
> 
> Ultimissime news dal *Corriere della Sera* in edicola oggi, 6 luglio 2018: per il futuro societario del Milan non c'è più Commisso in pole ma un Mr X, forse asiatico, che ha portato avanti la trattativa in modo completamente segreto. Si potrebbe chiudere nella giornata di oggi o in quella di domani.
> 
> ...



.


----------



## admin (6 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky*: Yongong Li oggi metterà i 32 milioni e rimborserà il fondo Elliott. Poi si ripartirà con la (presunta NDR) cessione e magari con un nuovo acquirente che potrebbe essere un asiatico.
> 
> Ultimissime news dal *Corriere della Sera* in edicola oggi, 6 luglio 2018: per il futuro societario del Milan non c'è più Commisso in pole ma un Mr X, forse asiatico, che ha portato avanti la trattativa in modo completamente segreto. Si potrebbe chiudere nella giornata di oggi o in quella di domani.
> 
> ...



Up


----------



## Toby rosso nero (6 Luglio 2018)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Vabbé dai, era chiaro cosa intendesse Fassone, che i soldi per l’aumento di capitale erano arrivati, che alla fine risultino messi da Li o da Elliot per il Milan non é una cosa cosí importante rispetto al fatto che l’aumento di capitale ci sia stato, il problema per una societá c’é quando l’aumento di capitale non é sottoscritto ne da soci ne da soggetti esterni.
> 
> Fassone intendeva che questo pericolo comunque non c’era essendo giá stato sottoscritto. É anche un modo per far capire che la gestione della societá Milan e la questione della sua proprietá sono due partite separate e lui gioca solomla,prima delle due.



Non sono d'accordo, penso sia gravissimo per un AD non conoscere (o far finta di non conoscere) i soldi di provenienza che deve gestire.
Al Parma, oltre a Ghirardi, è stato inquisito anche Leonardi per le porcate che facevano con i conti.

E' ovvio che Fassone dica così per lavarsene le mani e fare Ponzio Pilato, ma ormai ai tifosi non può più mentire.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (6 Luglio 2018)

.


----------



## Dapone (6 Luglio 2018)

che barzelletta che siamo diventati.


----------



## gabri (6 Luglio 2018)

Inutile continuare a farsi del nervoso, Andiamo a letto e domattina, a banche aperte sapremo che fine ha fatto il Milan, inutile fare speculazioni a sto punto vale tutto, purtroppo.


----------



## Trumpusconi (6 Luglio 2018)

Ormai è un mese che sostengo che Li sia un simpatico trollino che salderà all'ultimo giorno disponibile, ovvero il 6 luglio... vediamo se ci avrò preso, ma nel caso non sarebbe stato difficile: basta predire la situazione piu triste e grottesca, e al milan si avvera SEMPRE


----------



## Garrincha (6 Luglio 2018)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Notare come abbia avuto tutto il tempo, ma alla fine i soldi li versa all'ultimo giorno. Trollaggio solare.



Lo fa apposta per incassare gli interessi bancari fino all'ultimo giorno


----------



## Garrincha (6 Luglio 2018)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> É il proprietario che ha fatto,il maggiore aumento di capitale per una societá di calcio italiana della storia, ha permesso una campagna acquisti ottima (come budget, non sto discutendo le scelte). La,squalifica Uefa deriva da violazioni precedenti e da una interpretazione uefa del regolamento che é nella facoltá della uefa, non so quuanto Li potesse fare se non trasformarsi in quello che non é.
> 
> Comunque di tutto il mio discorso sei andato a prendere la parte meno significativa, il parere personale e non l’argomento del,post.



1) La squalifica dell'Uefa è esclusivamente colpa di Fassone per il business plan presentato, per il mercato e di Li per non aver rifinanziato il debito rendendolo quinquennale come da sentenza

2) Li poteva, anzi doveva solo scegliere una delle quattro proposte sul tavolo per il rifinanziamento e avrebbe evitato l'esclusione dalle coppe ma se non fossi in piena sindrome di Stoccolma e autonegazione realizzeresti che è l'ennesima bugia di Fassone e che Li non stava tirando a sorte per scegliere la proposta ma non ha trovato nessuno disposto a dargli credito nonostante le ricerche


----------



## Casnop (6 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky*: Yongong Li oggi metterà i 32 milioni e rimborserà il fondo Elliott. Poi si ripartirà con la (presunta NDR) cessione e magari con un nuovo acquirente che potrebbe essere un asiatico.
> 
> Ultimissime news dal *Corriere della Sera* in edicola oggi, 6 luglio 2018: per il futuro societario del Milan non c'è più Commisso in pole ma un Mr X, forse asiatico, che ha portato avanti la trattativa in modo completamente segreto. Si potrebbe chiudere nella giornata di oggi o in quella di domani.
> 
> ...


Troppe voci contraddittorie, che rivelano scenari talvolta quasi irreali. Mai come in questo caso desideriamo l'ufficialità. Contiamo sinceramente i minuti.


----------



## Sotiris (6 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky*: Yongong Li oggi metterà i 32 milioni e rimborserà il fondo Elliott. Poi si ripartirà con la (presunta NDR) cessione e magari con un nuovo acquirente che potrebbe essere un asiatico.
> 
> Ultimissime news dal *Corriere della Sera* in edicola oggi, 6 luglio 2018: per il futuro societario del Milan non c'è più Commisso in pole ma un Mr X, forse asiatico, che ha portato avanti la trattativa in modo completamente segreto. Si potrebbe chiudere nella giornata di oggi o in quella di domani.
> 
> ...



Eh ... chi l'avrebbe mai detto ...


----------



## sunburn (6 Luglio 2018)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Troppe voci contraddittorie, che rivelano scenari talvolta quasi irreali. Mai come in questo caso desideriamo l'ufficialità. Contiamo sinceramente i minuti.


Prepariamoci a un weekend di "è partito/non è partito il bonifico". Ci tocca quasi sperare che la Juve ufficializzi CR7 per avere un po' di tregua...


----------



## RossoSuNero (6 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky*: Yongong Li oggi metterà i 32 milioni e rimborserà il fondo Elliott. Poi si ripartirà con la (presunta NDR) cessione e magari con un nuovo acquirente che potrebbe essere un asiatico.
> 
> Ultimissime news dal *Corriere della Sera* in edicola oggi, 6 luglio 2018: per il futuro societario del Milan non c'è più Commisso in pole ma un Mr X, forse asiatico, che ha portato avanti la trattativa in modo completamente segreto. Si potrebbe chiudere nella giornata di oggi o in quella di domani.
> 
> ...



Ragazzi niente fegati grossi!

Viste le nuove regole Uefa Li deve comunque vendere entrola prossima estate.

Quest'anno la sentenza Uefa è stata forzata, ma dall'anno prossimo le regole cambiano e se si presenta ancora lui come proprietario ci danno una bella mazzata. E non è suo interesse prenderne una vera.

Quindi calma e sangue freddo: godiamoci lo spettacolo e prendiamola sul ridere.

Arriverà qualcuno a salvarci, tranquilli


----------



## Pamparulez2 (6 Luglio 2018)

In questo forum la notte e i giorni di instanbul li passammo facendo i turni per “difendere” il forum dagli attacchi dei tifosi che arrivavano da ogni dove. Avevo 23 anni e qua dentro già aeravamo dubbiosi sull’andazzo preso dai proprietari del milan. Credo che se ci avessero raccontato questo scenario apocalittico ci saremmo messi a ridere... a volte la realtà batte enormemente l’immaginazione.


----------



## admin (6 Luglio 2018)

*La Gazzetta dello Sport conferma: Yonghong Li metterà i 32 milioni di euro ma poi cederà il Milan. L'intenzione del cinese è quella di cedere il club in tempi rapidi, anche se bisogna andarci con i piedi di piombo considerato che le sue richieste sono state sempre abbastanza lontane dalle offerte dei pretendenti. Oltre a Commisso e Ricketts, si parla di un terzo soggetto interessato: un Mr X asiatico. E Elliott? Aspetta che arrivino i soldi anche se il fondo già da ieri, per tutelarsi, ha iniziato a predisporre l'apparato burocratico per rilevare il club e probabilmente lo porterà avanti anche oggi. In attesa, sempre, che i soldi sia visibili sul conto o che Li mostri una prova.*


----------



## Milanforever26 (6 Luglio 2018)

Berlusconi spero passi i tuoi ultimi anni con un catetere infilato nella protesi penina


----------



## Wildbone (6 Luglio 2018)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Molti la fanno piú drammatica di quello che é. A parte il fatto che questo Li finora é stato un eccellente proprietario, posso convenire con la maggioranza che probabilmente non é in grado di esserlo nel lungo periodo.
> 
> Sembra molto probabile che sia entrato nell’ottica di vendere totalmente, una quota di maggioranza, oppure di minoranza del Milan.
> Ha ascoltato le offerte e non ritenendole congrue non ha chiuso.
> ...



Ma tu davvero pensi che sia Li a gestire il tutto? Sul serio?
"Risorse insospettate" per uno che non nessuno ha mai visto e che non solo non conosce l'inglese (cosa assurda già di per sé in ambiente business), ma manco parla le lingue più parlate nel suo paese. Questo è stato pescato in mezzo a centinaia di profili per fare la marionetta: serviva uno a cui fosse impossibile risalire, con cui fosse impossibile dialogare e che avesse una parvenza di patrimonio e di asset (peccato che sono tutti problematici e pure sotto attenzione giudiziaria).


----------



## admin (6 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La Gazzetta dello Sport conferma: Yonghong Li metterà i 32 milioni di euro ma poi cederà il Milan. L'intenzione del cinese è quella di cedere il club in tempi rapidi, anche se bisogna andarci con i piedi di piombo considerato che le sue richieste sono state sempre abbastanza lontane dalle offerte dei pretendenti. Oltre a Commisso e Ricketts, si parla di un terzo soggetto interessato: un Mr X asiatico. E Elliott? Aspetta che arrivino i soldi anche se il fondo già da ieri, per tutelarsi, ha iniziato a predisporre l'apparato burocratico per rilevare il club e probabilmente lo porterà avanti anche oggi. In attesa, sempre, che i soldi sia visibili sul conto o che Li mostri una prova.*



.


----------



## Zanc9 (6 Luglio 2018)

Siamo finiti raga...sparateci in testa che la sofferenza è troppa
[MENTION=4349]Zanc9[/MENTION] DEVI quotare le news


----------



## Manue (6 Luglio 2018)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Molti la fanno piú drammatica di quello che é. A parte il fatto che questo Li finora é stato un eccellente proprietario, posso convenire con la maggioranza che probabilmente non é in grado di esserlo nel lungo periodo.
> 
> Sembra molto probabile che sia entrato nell’ottica di vendere totalmente, una quota di maggioranza, oppure di minoranza del Milan.
> Ha ascoltato le offerte e non ritenendole congrue non ha chiuso.
> ...




Sono d'accordo che Li non venderà mai in perdita, 
e questo sarà un grosso problema. Tutto nasce dalla super valutazione del club fatta da Berlusconi, 
senza ogni logica e contro ogni reale effettivo valore.

Abbiamo visto in questi ultimi tempi quanto appeal abbia il Milan, anche e soprattutto nel mercato statunitense, 
ma il fatto che ai tempi della vendita di Silvio, nessuno si fece avanti, era sintomo che si stava giocando coi soldi di monopoli, 
non con quelli veri.

Tutto nasce da li, 
oggi Mr. Li non vuole perdere neanche 1 euro, anzi, da speculatore quel'è, vuole guadagnarci.
Hai parlato che venderà a non meno di 1 miliardo di euro, a mio modo di vedere non esiste nessun imprenditore serio, 
sottolineo serio, che ragionevolmente possa acquistare il Milan per quella cifra.

Pertanto, 
siamo fregati.

[MENTION=4288]Manue[/MENTION] DEVI quotare le news


----------



## admin (6 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky*: Yongong Li oggi metterà i 32 milioni e rimborserà il fondo Elliott. Poi si ripartirà con la (presunta NDR) cessione e magari con un nuovo acquirente che potrebbe essere un asiatico.
> 
> Ultimissime news dal *Corriere della Sera* in edicola oggi, 6 luglio 2018: per il futuro societario del Milan non c'è più Commisso in pole ma un Mr X, forse asiatico, che ha portato avanti la trattativa in modo completamente segreto. Si potrebbe chiudere nella giornata di oggi o in quella di domani.
> 
> ...



.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (6 Luglio 2018)

Manue ha scritto:


> Sono d'accordo che Li non venderà mai in perdita,
> e questo sarà un grosso problema. Tutto nasce dalla super valutazione del club fatta da Berlusconi,
> senza ogni logica e contro ogni reale effettivo valore.
> 
> ...



Beh, relativamente. Se Li non ha i soldi per pagare Elliot proverá fino alla fine a venderci, ma al prezzompiù alto possibile.

Se ha i soldi per Elliot potrá venderci, oppure no, ma alla fine a noi che a Novembre si sia proprietá di Li, di Commisso, di Ricketts, comunque senza la pendenza del debito a scadenza, cambia poco.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (6 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky*: Yongong Li oggi metterà i 32 milioni e rimborserà il fondo Elliott. Poi si ripartirà con la (presunta NDR) cessione e magari con un nuovo acquirente che potrebbe essere un asiatico.
> 
> Ultimissime news dal *Corriere della Sera* in edicola oggi, 6 luglio 2018: per il futuro societario del Milan non c'è più Commisso in pole ma un Mr X, forse asiatico, che ha portato avanti la trattativa in modo completamente segreto. Si potrebbe chiudere nella giornata di oggi o in quella di domani.
> 
> ...



boh vabbe se paga per venderci in breve me ne farò un ragione. Mi basta non ci siano malesi o cinesi...


----------



## Oronzo Cana (6 Luglio 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Non sono d'accordo, penso sia gravissimo per un AD non conoscere (o far finta di non conoscere) i soldi di provenienza che deve gestire.
> Al Parma, oltre a Ghirardi, è stato inquisito anche Leonardi per le porcate che facevano con i conti.
> 
> E' ovvio che Fassone dica così per lavarsene le mani e fare Ponzio Pilato, ma ormai ai tifosi non può più mentire.



un AD non deve sapere da dove arrivano i soldi della proprietà, un AD riceve l'incarico di gestire una società al posto del proprietario, ha un obiettivo aziendale da raggiungere e un budget per raggiungere questi obiettivi. La questione leonardi parma è dovuta alle porcate nei conti della società parma ma se i conti del milan sono ok, il problema della provenienza dei soldi di Li sono appunto un problema di Li non del milan e tanto meno del suo AD.


----------



## danjr (6 Luglio 2018)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Beh, relativamente. Se Li non ha i soldi per pagare Elliot proverá fino alla fine a venderci, ma al prezzompiù alto possibile.
> 
> Se ha i soldi per Elliot potrá venderci, oppure no, ma alla fine a noi che a Novembre si sia proprietá di Li, di Commisso, di Ricketts, comunque senza la pendenza del debito a scadenza, cambia poco.


Continuò a non capire dove sia l'aspetto positivo in tutto questo. Dal punto di vista sportivo pensi forse che questa situazione giovi? pensi che finire nelle mani di un altro speculatore asiatico ci riporterà in alto? Se continuiamola così siamo destinati al fallimento, sportivo in primis, economico com conseguenza


----------



## danjr (6 Luglio 2018)

.


----------



## Manue (6 Luglio 2018)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Beh, relativamente. Se Li non ha i soldi per pagare Elliot proverá fino alla fine a venderci, ma al prezzompiù alto possibile.
> 
> Se ha i soldi per Elliot potrá venderci, oppure no, ma alla fine a noi che a Novembre si sia proprietá di Li, di Commisso, di Ricketts, comunque senza la pendenza del debito a scadenza, cambia poco.



Cambia tanto dal mio punto di vista, 
al tifoso l'unica cosa che interessa è vincere, nel nostro caso almeno competere.

Con Li, che ormai palesemente abbiamo capito non essere sfondato di soldi, 
non credo avremo mai quest'opportunità.

Parere personale.


----------



## admin (6 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky*: Yongong Li oggi metterà i 32 milioni e rimborserà il fondo Elliott. Poi si ripartirà con la (presunta NDR) cessione e magari con un nuovo acquirente che potrebbe essere un asiatico.
> 
> Ultimissime news dal *Corriere della Sera* in edicola oggi, 6 luglio 2018: per il futuro societario del Milan non c'è più Commisso in pole ma un Mr X, forse asiatico, che ha portato avanti la trattativa in modo completamente segreto. Si potrebbe chiudere nella giornata di oggi o in quella di domani.
> 
> ...



In ogni caso, in molti c'avevamo visto giusto con sto Commisso. Un altro commediante. Bastava vedere di chi fosse amico....


----------



## Oronzo Cana (6 Luglio 2018)

.


----------



## admin (6 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky*: Yongong Li oggi metterà i 32 milioni e rimborserà il fondo Elliott. Poi si ripartirà con la (presunta NDR) cessione e magari con un nuovo acquirente che potrebbe essere un asiatico.
> 
> Ultimissime news dal *Corriere della Sera* in edicola oggi, 6 luglio 2018: per il futuro societario del Milan non c'è più Commisso in pole ma un Mr X, forse asiatico, che ha portato avanti la trattativa in modo completamente segreto. Si potrebbe chiudere nella giornata di oggi o in quella di domani.
> 
> ...



.


----------

